# java selenium spezis?



## hamid (20. Sep 2012)

Hallo.

Kennt sich hier jemand mit Java Selenium aus ??? Habe 1-2 Fragen beuüglich tags auslesen.

Gruß


----------



## Fant (21. Sep 2012)

*Metafragen*

Eine Metafrage ist eine Frage über eine Frage, wie beispielsweise „Darf ich etwas fragen?“ oder „Kennt sich jemand mit Computern aus?“.

In der Regel wird der Begriff Metafrage aber verallgemeinert und damit alle Fragen bezeichnet, die keine direkte Frage zum Problem des Hilfesuchenden sind. Der Hilfesuchende fragt also zunächst allgemein, ob jemand helfen kann. Gerade Neulinge oder unerfahrene Benutzer lassen sich zu Metafragen hinreißen, um einen kompetenten und hilfsbereiten Ansprechpartner zu finden. Meistens werden Metafragen ignoriert oder der Fragende wird rüde darauf hingewiesen, dass ihm niemand bei seinem Problem helfen könne, ohne dies zu kennen. Grundsätzlich folgt auf eine Meta-Frage eine weitere Frage.

Vorteile von Metafragen


als höfliche Floskel um Aufmerksamkeit zu gewinnen
    Beginn einer zunächst einseitigen Konversation (Allgemeine Problemanalyse)

Nachteile von Metafragen


die Anwesenden könnten eventuell bei dem Problem helfen, obwohl sie (eventuell aus Bescheidenheit) nicht von sich behaupten würden, mit dem Thema vertraut zu sein,
    oft ist die Metafrage falsch formuliert, z. B. wird gefragt „kennt sich jemand mit Kochen aus?“ und er will nur wissen, ob Mangos essbar sind,
    Auch wenn jemand mit dem erfragten Thema vertraut ist, bedeutet dies nicht, dass er eine spezielle Frage zu diesem beantworten kann – niemand ist allwissend,
    wenn keine Reaktion auf die Metafrage erfolgt, beläßt es der Fragende meist dabei. So kann eine Antwort auf das Problem von später aufmerksam Werdenden nicht erfolgen.

Beispiele

„Kennt sich jemand mit Computern aus?“
    „Kann mir jemand helfen?“
    „Kann ich dich mal sprechen?“
    „Darf ich euch was fragen?“
    „Kann mir jemand mit FTP-Servern helfen?“
    „Ist hier zufällig jemand, der sich mit Scheidungen auskennt?"
    „Hast du Zeit?“
    „Kannst du mal herkommen?“


Quelle: Metafrage


----------



## ARadauer (21. Sep 2012)

Ja


----------



## hamid (21. Sep 2012)

Hi ARadauer

ich möchte mir über java alle Links "//a.." die aus xpath strings sind aus meine Navi holen und an selenium.click("") übergeben ! nur wie macht man das am besten? Welche methoden stehen mir zu verfügung. 

hab gelesen das die methode getAllLinks() nur die ID zurück gibt und nicht den kompletten xpath ausdruck. 

kannst du mir ein codebsp. geben wie man das am besten umsetzen könnte? 

Danke.


ps: hier meine methode


```
@Test
	public void menuTest() throws Exception
	{
	  String allLinks[] = selenium.getAllLinks();
      
        for (String links : allLinks)
        {
            clickFirstLevelMenu(links);
        }
        
   }
```


----------



## hamid (21. Sep 2012)

das problem ist aber das ich nur die ID benötige für meine clickFirstLevelMenu() methode ! 

Also selenium wirft folgenden Fehler :  //a[contains(@id, 'menu:menu:dlnk_FirstLevel_mnuEditorial')] not found


ich brauche also nur den ausdruck : "dlnk_FirstLevel_mnuEditorial" und nicht "menu:menu:dlnk_FirstLevel_mnuEditorial"

nur wie bekomm ich den ?


----------

